# Breeding assistance



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am new here and find a lot of lovely people and their tiels sharing info. I have a patch less white pair and a normal grey male(no info about their parents). Left them for s few days together and now the normal grey has paired up with the patch less white female and have also Laid eggs. However they have not been sitting on the eggs everyday. It is kinda 2 days on and then a day off it. Also, I found that the few eggs were cracked/ half open and I immediately removed them from the box. At the moment I got 3 eggs remaining and am completely blank about what do I do next. Will these eggs hatch? Also what will be the results of this cross ? Attaching few pictures for reference ..please help, thnx


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Prateek, happy to see your able to post now. If your pair is not sitting consitantly then the eggs will not hatch... however are you sure they are not sitting? I have a pair in my bird room who are never in the box when I go in, but if I check the eggs they are warm. They hear me coming and get out of the box.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

you can candle the eggs to see if they are alive-all you need is a very small flashlight,like the one for the key chains. Looks like cock may be split to pied (he has a thickmark) but if Mom dont have pied gene that wont make difference. Mom is WF,However,if Dad is not split to WF you wont see any WF babies in the nest,but their sons would be split to it and lutino,because Mom is WF lutino (or at least what it looks like on the picture). Good luck and hope remaining eggs will make it through


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info.. I was sure they are on and off coz though I have kept them out near my window .. I can still see through and check what they aare doing. I suspect they do not sit when they find that one of the egg is bad and needs to be taken out. They weren't sitting on them yesterday and today morning when I checked the nesting box found the egg was broken in to half?. So got only two left. I will see if these make it to the end. Will candle in a few days as these two are the ones which were most recently laid I guess in last 4-6 days. Could it be because this is the first time for this pair and hence so many casualties?

And one more thing, would be a good option to take away the grey male and reset the pair with the other WF male which I originally bought ?.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Only breed birds that are bonded to each other, or else you'll get problems in the nest box. As for the cracking: the parents are probably getting spooked and trampling over the egg: casing them to break. 

If the dad isn't split to whiteface, all their chicks will be normal greys. If he is, half will be whitefaces. The only way to know if he's split whiteface is to breed him


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

I dont know if these eggs may be soft-shelled (if hen lacks calcium) thats why they may be broken easily. it is actually not that easy to break an egg. I never had eggs broken by parents,but if couple dont get along-they may fight about of who would be sitting,move eggs around a lot and possibly break them. As for genetics- you wont know what genes your grey boy is hiding untill he would have couple of clutches, but if your hen would bond to another WF cock,then they will have 100% wf babies,so its probably better


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Ahh ha.. wel as far as their diet is concerned I give them the palets and grains n green vegetables n fruits.. also have got the cuttlebone and mineral blocks which are in the cage.. so wondering if I am missing anything there ? Well have got my fringers crossed on this one and hope there is some result from those 2 eggs. I will keep you guys posted and thanks for al the help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What's the bedding like in the nest? That could be causing the issue with the eggs breaking if they are trying to turn them.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

I tried to keep the wood shavings, straws but they used to remove all of it and just wanted the nest to be empy.. there were last 2 remaining and those as well did not the light ?. However I have now put a layer of saw dust which makes a base and also provides a cushion and that seems
To be accepted by them. Also the hen has laid one more egg after the entire clutch had gone.
The egg was laid on Sunday and both the cock and hen have been sitting well on it till now. Let's see how things shape up in the coming weeks..


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

So far.. it seems to be going well. The first egg was laid on 4th, next on 6th and another one on 8th. Both the parents have been sitting well in the nest unlike the earlier clutch which was lost completely.no casualties yet, hehe. I also wanted to chk what if I pair the other albino(patchless) white male with a whiteface female.the person selling it claims to be whiteface female.any suggestions !!
Attaching the pic of the bird here


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The bird in the picture looks like cinnamon whiteface with female or juvenile coloring. If she's over a year old you can be confident that she's female. You can also be confident that she's female if she's a young bird whose mother was NOT cinnamon.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thanks. I Spoke to the seller today morning. He did mention that the bird has laid egg once before and she is over an year, however there wasn't a successful result. I was thinking if it would be a good option to cross my patchless white(visual) male with this cinammon WF or is a pearl better option in terms of getting variety in offsprings


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If the bird laid an egg, you can safely assume she's a female. For the unsuccessful egg: a bird can lay infertile eggs without a mate. Has she actually mated with a male? Did they mate successfully? There's a lot of reasons why the egg could be infertile, including the hen actually being sterile.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When it comes to sex-linked mutations like lutino, cinnamon, and pearl, the male has to have the gene (either visual or split) in order to get babies who are visual for the mutation. For example if you put him with this cinnamon hen, you will only get cinnamon babies if the male has the cinnamon gene. 

Since he is whiteface and the hen is whiteface, all of the babies from this pair would be whiteface. But any other mutations that they have will depend on the combination of genes that the parents have. 

What mutations does the male have in addition to whiteface? Is he whiteface lutino, or whiteface pied, or just simply whiteface grey?


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thanks guys.. well I assume that the female did not mate successfully with the male since the male was not fully mature during that time. And about the Malena that I have I do not have the details as to what genes it is carrying and William only know once he mates and we get the offspring. Unfortunately I could not get my tiels from a nreeder but a earlier seller who did not have the details about it too 
So I am kinda confused or the best thing would be to get another female patchless and get them together lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you post a picture of him? If he's visual for any other mutations we can probably identify it.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Sure.. that's the pic of the cock. If I am right he is visual ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like he's a whiteface lutino. If you put him with a whiteface hen who is not lutino, then all their daughters will be whiteface lutino and all their sons will be whiteface but not lutino.

In the first picture it looks like he might have some faint brownish color on his wing tips. If this is true, then he is whiteface cinnamon lutino.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thank you .I picked up this one finally from that guy.


----------

